

Love Minority Report? Come to Meet Precog Agatha Live Online - agatha_knows

Do you believe a computer can actually know you better than you know yourself? If you are in Divergent, how do you know your faction without going through the tests Tris did?<p>Please meet Juji at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;juji.io, a system we just built based on AI technologies. Like the “precog” Agatha live online,  Juji can “read” you by <i>automatically</i> inferring your faction(s) and strengths, and your likelihood to career success and a long-lasting marriage, all from your own data (e.g., Facebook posts and tweets).<p>Want to know which faction your friends or strangers belong to? Juji knows it too!<p>Check out what Juji knows about you (Juji Me) and people you want to know (Juji People) at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;juji.io !<p>We are running a trial now and especially interested in your comments and feedback on:
how does the derived info HELP YOU as a unique individual? (e.g., self branding, match making, etc.).<p>IMPORTANT: The derived portrait is for your eyes only unless you share. If you are a student, you are eligible for winning an Amazon Gift Card, if you enter your school code (your school name in your school URL before .edu) and confirm you email address during the sign up for notification.<p>We featured several Juji-inferred portraits, including Lady Gaga, President Obama, and NCAA Star Players at our Facebook page: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;juji.io<p>thanks,<p>The Juji Team
info@juji.io
======
aram
I don't see any form on the signup page:

[https://juji.io/login](https://juji.io/login)

------
agatha_knows
Our site is: [https://juji.io](https://juji.io)

Please send comments to info@juji.io

------
agatha_knows
I'm sorry! I forgot to put ShowHN in front of the title.

Reposting it on ShowHN

------
huahaiy
You should post this as a "Show HN"

